# [SOLVED] fail to emerge alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2

## Mr_Shameless

Hi,

My laptop's sound card:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

Im using Gentoo kernel 2.6.20-r8. I had problem with using kernel modules for my sound card: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569363.html. According to the last post, this is because the old modules in the kernel have issues with my card.

Now i'm trying to install alsa-driver.

First, I followed Gentoo ALSA guide to set my kernel like this:

1. CONFIG_SOUND is set. (Basic Sound support enabled) 

2. CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set. (In-built OSS support disabled) 

3. CONFIG_SND is not set. (In-built ALSA support disabled) 

4. /usr/src/linux points to the kernel you want ALSA working on.

Then i #emerge alsa-driver but had an error. Here is the log. I'm sorry if it's too long. I don't know where to cut  :Very Happy: 

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[203C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-tumbler-ppc.patch ...

[A[203C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[203C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer --with-cards= hda-intel --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes

checking for kernel linux/config.h... no

Creating <linux/config.h>...

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no

Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/latency.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/irq_regs.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... no

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... yes

checking for I2C_POWERMAC in kernel... unknown

checking for firmware loader... yes

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... yes

checking for processor type... unknown

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for SMP... yes

checking for Video device support in kernel... no

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... no

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... no

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... no

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... no

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... no

checking for pci_dev_present... no

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... no

checking for new io_remap_page_range... no

checking for kcalloc... no

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... no

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... no

checking for register_sound_special_device... no

checking for driver version... 1.0.14rc2

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... no

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... no

checking for HPET support... no

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... yes

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... no

checking for nested class_device... no

checking for new IRQ handler... no

checking for PnP suspend/resume... no

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... no

checking for PC-Speaker hook... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... yes

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... no

checking for parallel port module support... no

checking for power management... yes

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... hda-intel

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating utils/alsasound

config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix

config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h

config.status: creating include/i2c-id_compat.h

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

     ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

   fi

make dep

cp -puvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c

patching file info.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c

patching file pcm.c

patching file pcm_native.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c

patching file control.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1389 (offset 172 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c

patching file init.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c

patching file hwdep.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 306 (offset 3 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c

patching file rawmidi.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1290 (offset 23 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1374 with fuzz 1 (offset 24 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c

patching file sound.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c

patching file timer.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 989 with fuzz 1 (offset -6 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1898 (offset 107 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1943 with fuzz 2 (offset 98 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c

patching file memalloc.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 83 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 143 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 174 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 207 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 228 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 264 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 286 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 311 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 329 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 604 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 693 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 708 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 742 (offset -5 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c

patching file misc.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2557 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2608 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2731 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2914 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 3041 (offset 27 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/oss'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c

patching file seq.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c

patching file seq_clientmgr.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2206 (offset 65 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2554 with fuzz 1 (offset 85 lines).

patching file seq_memory.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 (offset 3 lines).

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq/instr'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq/instr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c/other'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c/other'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mts64.c

patching file mts64.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c

patching file mpu401.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 296 (offset 49 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl3'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c

patching file opl3_lib.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 435 (offset 2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl3'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/gus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/gus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/sb'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16_csp.c

patching file sb16_csp.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/sb'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/wavefront'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/wavefront/wavefront_fx.c

patching file wavefront_fx.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/wavefront'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth/emux'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth/emux'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c

patching file ad1889.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

patching file intel8x0.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 704 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 715 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 3072 (offset 61 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c

patching file bt87x.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 815 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 954 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c

patching file maestro3.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ac97'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c', needed by `ac97_bus.c'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c

patching file ac97_codec.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ac97'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/echoaudio'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echoaudio.c

patching file echoaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echo3g.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla20.c

patching file echo3g.c

patching file darla20.c

patching file darla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigo.c

patching file gina20.c

patching file gina24.c

patching file indigo.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigodj.c

patching file indigodj.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigoio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla20.c

patching file indigoio.c

patching file layla20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla24.c

patching file layla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mona.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mia.c

patching file mona.c

patching file mia.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/echoaudio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c

patching file emu10k1_main.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 649 (offset 37 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c

patching file hda_codec.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/korg1212'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/korg1212/korg1212.c

patching file korg1212.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/korg1212'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/riptide'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c

patching file riptide.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1278 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2233 (offset 7 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/riptide'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/trident'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/trident'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ymfpci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.c

patching file ymfpci_main.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2037 (offset 35 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2064 (offset 35 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ymfpci'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/core'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/core'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/at91'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/at91'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/pxa'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/pxa'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c

patching file usbmixer.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1725 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1774 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1795 (offset -1 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c

patching file usbaudio.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 669 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 696 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #8 succeeded at 2080 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 2099 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 2116 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 2669 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 2741 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 3025 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 3096 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 3165 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 3183 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 3197 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 3210 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #19 succeeded at 3407 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #20 succeeded at 3498 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #21 succeeded at 3635 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #22 succeeded at 3656 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #23 succeeded at 3677 (offset 7 lines).

patching file usbmidi.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb/usx2y'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c

patching file usbusx2yaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 63 with fuzz 2.

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pcmcia'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2 O=/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build CPP="i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E" CC="i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/sgbuf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_codec.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.inc:14,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:922,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/sgbuf.c:14:

include/linux/pci.h:531: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/sgbuf.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/sgbuf.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore] Error 2

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:922,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:24,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:3:

include/linux/pci.h:531: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:24,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:3:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_generic.o] Error 1

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:922,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:23:

include/linux/pci.h:531: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:23:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/hda_codec.o] Error 1

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:922,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:3:

include/linux/pci.h:531: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:47,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:3:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda] Error 2

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1.ebuild, line 129:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-sound:alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1:20070710-130419.log'.
```

Hope you can help me find out what to do to emerge alsa driver   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thank you very much  :Smile: Last edited by Mr_Shameless on Wed Jul 11, 2007 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## di1bert

There does seem to be a problem with that version of Alsa driver and the 2.6.20 kernel. Although according to this post it's solved with the alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3 release.

I've been using the kernel driver for my sound and it's been fine.

-m

----------

## didymos

Yep.  There's a bug for this which recommends the update as well:

alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2 fails against gentoo-sources 2.6.20-gentoo-r6-1

----------

## Mr_Shameless

Thank you very much.

I chose a newer version of alsadriver:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3
```

and successfully installed it.

However, after installing it, running #alsaconf and #alsamixer, I couldn't have any sound either, even after I reinstalled alsa-utils (version 1.0.14_rc2-r3).

Audacious seems playing but i don't hear anything. I've unmuted the bars (not all of them, just PCM, Front, Line, PC Speak).

The first time I ran alsaconf then alsamixer, it didn't show the MASTER and PCM bar. It was only after i ran audacious and adjusted the volume that alsamixer displayed the PCM bar. However, i still don't have the MASTER bar.

If you need more information, tell me and I will post them.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## cca

You are using the HDA-Intel driver, this driver has no Master bar, only PCM, which is the softvol plugin in reality. Use PCM instead of Master.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

O, i see. But the main problem is that i don't hear anything   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr_Shameless

SOLVED!!! SOLVED!!!

I emerged alsa-driver-1.0.14, no "rc3".

First i chose rc3 cos i thought it was newer than the one without the "tail". I don't know anything lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## brullonulla

Your same problem here, but using alsa-driver 1.0.14 instead of the rc3 didn't help (the drivers compiled, but that's all positive I got).

----------

